# getting ref pics



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

going to the big pond to get some fresh ref pics of some smallies first time out this year cant wait.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

would you be willing to send a copy of those my way? i can exchange any good reference pics you send me w/ plenty of waterfowl reference pics.


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

here is a pic of one i got today if you need more maybe you can come out with me next time and take your own pics. That goes for all mta members that need ref pics just give me a yell and we can set it up.


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

sorry i cant get the pic to show up


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

i got some really good bob cat ref pics today... im going to make a new post in here. check em out.


----------

